# In Search of San Francisco pics...



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everyone... buying my very first Kindle tomorrow and since my boyfriend already has one, I know that you can put your own pics on them, as long as they are black n white.  I was wondering if anyone has any black and white pictures of San Francisco on here.  It's my absolute favorite city in the world, and would love my Kindle to drift off to sleep with images of SF in it's dreams  

Thanks in advance!!
Carla  <------ stoked about getting her Kindle this week!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This is one I posted last week, I have another of the GG somewhere in my photobucket.. will take me a while to find it.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!  Much appreciated!!  Love it


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Note that you'll have to install the screen-saver hack (i.e.: not supported by Amazon) to install your own screen-saver images. (Unless we're talking a refurbished Kindle 1 here?).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Golden Gate Bridge from the Marin Headlands  San Francisco Trolly  San Francisco Cityscape  
Sutro Baths  Coit Tower  Palace of Fine Arts  
Japanese Tea Garden at the Golden Gate Park  Sea Lions at the Pier  
Chinatown Street Lamp


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, I know about the hack.... my boyfriend has a Kindle and he has his own pics on there, so he's gonna set up that part for me!  Thank you for the Awesome pics!!  I've been on the boards for a while now, and saved a few from a while ago.  Hope to get a nice collectiion together soon!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

NogDog! You have Lombard St!!!!! I grew up going down that every year... Now, it is closed to through traffic unless you live there.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> NogDog! You have Lombard St!!!!! I grew up going down that every year... Now, it is closed to through traffic unless you live there.


As a kid I must have listened a hundred times to the Bill Cosby album that had the "Lombard Street" story on it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> NogDog! You have Lombard St!!!!! I grew up going down that every year... Now, it is closed to through traffic unless you live there.


Did that just happen? We went down it about 8 months ago and I never saw a sign saying closed to traffic.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't been home to SF in a few years.  I didn't know it was closed to through traffic.  Maybe it's just some work they are doing on the street.  My mom and sister still live in the area.  I'll have to ask if they've heard anything.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

More pics for you!

Lombard Street seen from just below Coit Tower (Wiggly part is at the top)









Another view of the bridge









I know it's running the wrong way, but this one of my favorite pics of SF because of the Dudes on the front of the Trolly!









And who could pass up some Fish & Chips?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I knew I had more san Francisco related pics.. I searched the massive ss thread and found some:


> Some of my favorite places in San Francisco, Oh and the third picture is the OLD Cliff House, not the current one.


----------

